# Fini... fini



## suklaa

¡Hola!

J'aimerais traduire la phrase suivante :
""Fini le _botellón_, fini le vacarme nocturne et les cadavres de bouteilles au petit matin : il est désormais interdit de boire de l'alcool dans les rues de Madrid."

Mais je ne sais pas du tout comment traduire les participes passés "fini" dans ce cas.
Ma tentative est la suivante :

Acabado el botellón, acabado el jaleo nocturno y los cadáveres de botellas en el amanecer (?) ...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Je dirais "ya se acabó" pour bien indiquer la différence entre ce qui hier était permis et aujourd'hui ne l'est plus.

Mais attends confirmation des "natifs"


----------



## swift

Je le traduirais comme Paquita. Je crois toutefois que le "ya" est de trop.


----------



## suklaa

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses !


----------



## Raskolnikovam

Bonjour,

je suis en train de traduire un article français en espagnol qui utilise une tournure emphatique mais j'ai du mal à la retranscrire en espagnol.
Voici l'extrait en question: "Fini, donc, la cigarette devant les établissements scolaires [...], bannie la fumée dans les aires de jeu".

Puis-je traduire ainsi: "Acabado, por tanto, el cigarillo [...], prohibido el humo" ?
Si non, comment faire?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

En espagnol on ne mettra pas le participe passé seul pour rendre cette tournure. Conjugue le verbe.

Attention au genre de humo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Hola, Raskolnikovam

Sería necesario un poco más de contexto para saber qué giro darle a la expresión. Si es una expresión de deseos, yo diría más bien

¡Basta de cigarrillo ante los establecimientos escolares [...], fuera el humo de las áreas de juego!​
Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gepo,

En principio no debería ser la expresión de un deseo, sino una constatación de los hechos o de la realidad (fini = c'est fini). Expresaríamos un deseo de otra forma.

Pero apoyo tu petición de más contexto y de frase entera, es obligatorio y muy útil para los que no vemos el texto en su conjunto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Raskolnikovam

Gévy: et donc je dois dire "se acaba el cigarillo", "se prohibe el humo" ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour, 

Je le mettrais plutôt au passé : se acabó...

Mais tout dépend de ton texte, comme tu ne nous racontes rien... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Raskolnikovam

Voici le contexte =) :

"L'un des derniers bastions d'Europe occidentale pour les fumeurs, dans les bars et restaurants notamment, s'apprête à adopter les mesures les plus dures en matière de lutte contre le tabagisme. Dès janvier 2011, si le Sénat approuve d'ici là le texte que les députés viennent de voter en commission, l'Espagne interdira les volutes non seulement dans tous les espaces publics fermés, mais aussi dans certains lieux extérieurs. *Fini, donc, la cigarette* devant les établissements scolaires ou dans leur cour de récréation, devant les centres hospitaliers ou les cliniques. *Bannie la fumée* dans les aires de jeux pour enfants des jardins publics. Interdite aussi dans les discothèques."


----------



## Gepo

Sugerencia:

*Ya no más* cigarrillo ante los establecimientos etc. *Erradicado* el humo en etc. *Prohibido* también en etc.

Au revoir


----------



## Raskolnikovam

muchas gracias ;-)


----------



## Pinairun

Raskolnikovam said:


> Voici le contexte =) :
> 
> "L'un des derniers bastions d'Europe occidentale pour les fumeurs, dans les bars et restaurants notamment, s'apprête à adopter les mesures les plus dures en matière de lutte contre le tabagisme. Dès janvier 2011, si le Sénat approuve d'ici là le texte que les députés viennent de voter en commission, l'Espagne interdira les volutes non seulement dans tous les espaces publics fermés, mais aussi dans certains lieux extérieurs. *Fini, donc, la cigarette* devant les établissements scolaires ou dans leur cour de récréation, devant les centres hospitaliers ou les cliniques. *Bannie la fumée* dans les aires de jeux pour enfants des jardins publics. Interdite aussi dans les discothèques."


 
Se acabó, pues, el fumar delante de la escuela...


----------



## Kiwix

Bonjour!
Je poste ici car ma question porte également sur la traduction du participe passé "fini". Le contexte est publicitaire, c'est comme un slogan pour vendre un produit miracle qui va vous faciliter la vie " Fini les mains sales!" Dans ce cas je ne sais pas si traduire "Nunca màs las manos sucias" ? Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Kiwix said:


> Bonjour!
> Je poste ici car ma question porte également sur la traduction du participe passé "fini". Le contexte est publicitaire, c'est comme un slogan pour vendre un produit miracle qui va vous faciliter la vie " Fini les mains sales!" Dans ce cas je ne sais pas si traduire "Nunca màs las manos sucias" ? Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse!



Moi je dirais: 

- *¡Se acabaron las manos sucias!*


----------



## Kiwix

ok! merci beaucoup pour ta réponse! rapide!


----------



## Gepo

Otra alternativa, que ya apunté en este hilo: *ya no más* manos sucias.

La expresión *ya no más* también se usa mucho en contextos publicitarios, para vender productos que _acaban con_ algo (suciedad, problemas, cansancio, etc.).

Mira en Google cuántos ejemplos hay de "*ya no más *suciedad", por ejemplo.

Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que los estilos publicitarios dependen mucho del país al que las publicidades se dirigen.

Otra opción, muy usada en el Río de la Plata, es: "¡*Y chau* manchas!" / "¡*Y adiós* manchas!"

Por último, ten en cuenta que "manos sucias" tiene en español una carga de sentido no literal (vinculada a la corrupción y a la falta de honradez).

Au revoir


----------



## Kiwix

Super, merci, ça m'aide beaucoup!
A bientôt


----------

